# How to fit the glass in a vivarium



## Liam L (Mar 9, 2010)

i know it sounds stupid but how do you put the glass in the runners because the glass is slightly bigger so it wouldnt all out of them.

i just bought a custom viv and i cant work it out haha


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

if you cant slide it up into the top rail then let it fall into the bottom then your gunna have to do some diy and fit put it in by unscrewing top rail, glass in then screwing back up


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Most just lift into the top runner then drop into the bottom.


----------



## Liam L (Mar 9, 2010)

haha so simple cheers guys


----------

